

HW Hacker Andrew "Bunnie" Huang on The Setup - shmichael
http://andrew.huang.usesthis.com/

======
pvdm
There. He pretty much summarize what's wrong with the iPhone.

"I’m personally not a fan of the iPhone; the battery life sucks, it is too
bandwidth inefficient and the virtual keyboard is pokey and requires you stay
in dictionary words, which is terrible for typing borrowed-words in other
languages and swear words in my own language. The iPhone is more of a toy for
entertainment value and photo management, but that role is already filled by
my Nintendo DSi and my camera."

~~~
ableal
Also this part, for those not on unlimited data plans (most of the world, I
believe):

 _Blackberry is so bandwidth efficient [...] not exceed the allowance provided
by a $25 fixed-rate international data plan. [...] iPhone [...] too bandwidth
inefficient_

(I think that's the purpose of Opera-mini, very much misunderstood ...)

------
sachinag
Sigh. "The most important aspect of this laptop is its display. It has a 1920
x 1200 15.4” TFT LCD." The new 15" MBPs max out 1680x1050 even with the
additional option.

~~~
jokull
He almost made me want to buy a Thinkpad. Why can't Apple do 15,4" with 1920x
resolution? My dream laptop would be MBP unibody keyboard/frame, Intel 256GB
SSD, 1920x1200, extra battery instead of SuperDrive.

------
Jun8
"well-prepared" does not even start to describe this guy! He has links to all
the devices and everything, so now I have to buy some of this stuff.

------
swah
aka "bunnie", the guy who become famous for hacking Xbox, IIRC.

~~~
_pius
yeah, OP should add "bunnie" to the title, as most people know him by that,
I'd imagine.

~~~
shmichael
I'm probably clueless, but can't find any edit handle for this. Little help?

~~~
pg
You can edit stuff you submit for some amount of time but eventually the edit
link goes away. I changed it for you.

------
duck
_I also carry the ultraslim AC/DC combo adapter that works with every airplane
power outlet I’ve seen to date._

I only travel via plane a couple times a year and mostly try to sleep, but I
had no clue that some seats offered power outlets. Now I do! That could come
in handy one day.

<http://www.seatguru.com/articles/in-seat_laptop_power.php>

~~~
jarek
Heh. I've flown two times since 2001, both in 2008 on an A320 that had
standard AC outlets nearly everywhere.

Until I clicked that link and double checked, I had assumed the same was true
of nearly every plane on every carrier in general -- I mean, it's _2010_ \--
and the 757 I will be taking in a month in particular. It isn't. Bummer.

------
wyclif
_It seems strange to expend 80 MB of RAM just to play an MP3._

I liked that bit a lot; iTunes is gigantic resource hog.

------
statictype
Nice. I like 'The Setup' and understand that he's looking for interesting
people, not interesting setups, but all the same, I'm a little tired of seeing
'MacBook Pro with 30 inch cinema display'.

------
thedjpetersen
I like the fact that he focuses on protecting his hands. Kinesis
keyboard+dvorak layout seems like a very good idea, and hopefully someday I
will get to afford a kinesis keybard

~~~
spudlyo
I just switched to a kinesis from my 1984 IBM AT keyboard, and I have to say I
am quite liking it. After three weeks my typing speed is almost what it used
to be though I still occasionally make mistakes with the enter/space thumb
buttons. I can work hard all day and while my hands are tired at the end of
it, they don't hurt.

------
initself
I agree with almost everything Bunnie says, except:

1) I use Strawberry Perl instead of Cygwin. I'm scared of Cygwin. The only
Unix utility I have on my Windows XP box is wget.

<http://strawberryperl.com>

2) I can't get myself to jump to widescreen Thinkpad. I like reading
everything as high up on the screen as I can. I'm worried about my neck!

------
blasdel
_> I don’t personally use gmail, and I never will trust my email to a mail
service that actively searches your email and tries to give you ads._

Do the people still complaining about this six years later not use spam
filters?

~~~
spudlyo
I still complain about this, still refuse to use gmail, and SpamAssassin does
a decent job of removing spam from my inbox.

------
cdr
Hard to believe the VX Nano is discontinued. I love mine, though not everyone
loves the convertible scrollwheel. Hopefully the other models are somewhat
comparable.

~~~
mquander
You might want to check out the Anywhere MX. I have one and I can vouch for it
being a very pleasant mouse. It looks extremely similar to the Nano in form
factor, and has the same scroll wheel.

------
mey
"my hands are too valuable to waste on a cheap keyboard."

------
ptn
Pretty extensive, full of goodies.

------
ableal
Well informed, full of good sense. Couple of points that stuck:

 _an aftermarket Samsung 256 GB SSD_

I've seen a couple of sneers at those SSDs (which Apple also seems to use) as
not the best performers. He may know better or just think they're good enough.
(I can wait for the dust to settle.)

 _The only Apple product I use is their tiny USB power adapter_

The one with the KindleDX looks even smaller - barely larger than a plug, my
additional US-to-Euro plug adapter is about the same size. The small print
says it's made by Flextronics.

P.S. I was straining my eyes to figure if the scope in the photo was a
Tektronix. The text says it is.

~~~
jarek
He had a Crucial SSD which died on him, then ended up getting the Samsung part
for its size, part for Samsung's vertical integration.

<http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=592>
<http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=770>

~~~
initself
Same thing here. Got another Crucial for free and it's been going strong for
about 4 months.

